# Posting parcel to Spain



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Can anyone advice me to post parcel to Spain ?


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Chomel50 said:


> Can anyone advice me to post parcel to Spain ?


Seriously?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Parcel*

Our niece have tried to post some toiletries to UK all wrapped to go but the Post Offfice rejected this.

What can she post ? Some dried food from Singapore,I am not sure which items are not allowed


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Our niece have tried to post some toiletries to UK all wrapped to go but the Post Offfice rejected this.
> 
> What can she post ? Some dried food from Singapore,I am not sure which items are not allowed


Liquid items are not allowed in postal items.

You may read here

http://www.singpost.com/download/SingPost General Prohibitions Dangerous Goods.pdf


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're sending liquids you can ask SingPost if they'll ship them via Surface Mail. Of course that's not their fastest service. Otherwise you can check with other carriers. DHL, for example, will accept certain liquids as long as they're properly packed.


----------



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks simonsays and BBCWatcher for your advice,must remember not to include liquids !


----------



## Dave_Phils (Jun 14, 2016)

Chomel50 said:


> Can anyone advice me to post parcel to Spain ?


You can try SingPost or the like. They actually have a comprehensive HOW TO and MAILING & PACKAGING TIPS that you may want to check to avoid any problem sending your item.


----------

